# Sdoganiamo le differenze territoriali



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fermi tutti , oggi ho letto sull'evento del ragazzino Siciliano ( quello della festa , dai che lo sapete tutti chi è ) un commento che mi ha fatto ragionare : 

Commento di un tizio : " Questa cosa è proprio una Terronata " 
A seguire 18mila commenti di gente che se la prende per la parola terronata ..... 

ma veramente nel 2015 c'è ancora qualcuno che se la prende se gli danno del terone ? o del polentone ? 

siamo ancora fermi a questi livelli ? .. se a me , nato e cresciuto a Milano danno del polentone dico di si ... mi metto a ridere e sono orgoglioso della cosa... 

uguale dovrebbe fare un meridionale... comunque ho notato una cosa.. sono più gli adulti che se la prendono per sta cosa .. nel senso.. il ragazzo di 18/20 anni mi pare abbia capito il gioco mentre il 40/45 enne tante ancora a prendersela.. 

che ne dite ? la pensate come me ? 

Lollo


----------



## James Watson (7 Ottobre 2015)

E' un argomento molto complicato. Devo però dire una cosa sulla base della mia esperienza personale: queste differenze sono ancora fortemente sentite, molto di più di quanto siamo disposti ad ammetterlo (certo, sto generalizzando e ho delle testimonianze bellissime che dimostrano che a volte è anche vero il contrario), magari più in certe "regioni" d'italia che in altre. Ho anche una mia spiegazione storico-sociale sul perché di questo ma preferisco tenermela per me, sono convinto che molti non capirebbero il senso del mio discorso e la butterebbero in caciara. In ultima analisi, dovremmo cominciare a sforzarci di ragionare in termini di nazione Italia e di italiani piuttosto che perderci in questi inutili territorialismi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2015)

concordo , ma nel 2015 alcune cose non si possono sentire


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti , oggi ho letto sull'evento del ragazzino Siciliano ( quello della festa , dai che lo sapete tutti chi è ) un commento che mi ha fatto ragionare :
> 
> Commento di un tizio : " Questa cosa è proprio una Terronata "
> A seguire 18mila commenti di gente che se la prende per la parola terronata .....
> ...



Terro.e è un vocabolo utilizzato in passato per offendere,
non ha nulla di offensivo in se, indica un contadino un pò rozzo,
ma visto i'uso dispregiativo che ha avuto in passato eviterei di utilizzarlo a sproposito.

Vocaboli simili ce ne sono anche altri, magari non offensivi in sè, ma divenuti tali per l'uso cantonatorio o dispregiativo che ne ha fatto la gente:

Sordo, muto, *****, froc.o Handicappato ecc.

Magari se scherzi con degli amici e li sfotti li puoi usare, verso estranei eviterei per diplomazia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Terro.e è un vocabolo utilizzato in passato per offendere,
> non ha nulla di offensivo in se, indica un contadino un pò rozzo,
> ma visto i'uso dispregiativo che ha avuto in passato eviterei di utilizzarlo a sproposito.
> 
> ...



Chiaro, non è che vai in giro per strada a dare del T a tutti.. il mio era un discorso ampio.. mi pare incredibile che un termine del genere crei ancora oggi tutto questo sdegno.. 

ti ripeto a me se mi dai del polentone mi metto a ridere


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Dipende. A me hanno dato spesso del ... in modo molto scherzoso, e tra amici. E ovviamente ci ridevo sopra. Il problema è quando viene usato in contesti diversi, in cui assume un significato dispregiativo magari per il tono in cui viene detto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Ottobre 2015)

Che male c'è ad essere terroni, è bello e gratificante zappare la terra e in alcuni casi è meglio vivere nell'ignoranza

Che male c'è ad essere polentoni, la polenta è buona e poi si mangia anche al sud, fritta, con i pezzi di salciccia dentro

Mai capito perché sarebbero degli insulti 

E' da ******* non ammettere che alcune cose, come appunto quel coso del ragazzino siciliano, non siano proprie del sud Italia, difficilmente si vede una tamarrata di queste proporzioni al Nord

Quello che vedo io è che quello del sud può criticare la tamarrata del sud, quello del nord non può parlare altrimenti scatta il "patriottismo" e ti difendo pure il camorrista (questo ovviamente per alcuni personaggi a cui dovrebbero negare l'accesso all'Internet e al voto)

Quello del sud (sempre il personaggio di prima) fa sempre la vittima, crede che lo guardino male e che pensino male di lui costantemente, deve stare sempre sulla difensiva attaccando 

Per fortuna ci sono quelli che se ne fregano anche se qualcuno, effettivamente, istiga all'odio per farsi due risate davanti al pc


----------



## Gas (7 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti , oggi ho letto sull'evento del ragazzino Siciliano ( quello della festa , dai che lo sapete tutti chi è ) un commento che mi ha fatto ragionare :
> 
> Commento di un tizio : " Questa cosa è proprio una Terronata "
> A seguire 18mila commenti di gente che se la prende per la parola terronata .....
> ...



Lollo sono completamente d'accordo con te.
Si parla molto di razzismo o discriminazione territoriale ma spesso si esagera con il vittimismo. Il nutrimento del razzismo non sono solo i razzisti in se ma anche i vittimisti che lo alimentano.
Il razzismo, la territorialità sono concetti a quanto pare monodirezionali. Nel senso che se dici t.. stai facendo discriminazione, se dici "polentone" va bene ci sta. Se dici ***** sei un razzista, se ti dicono bianco è normale.
Questo perchè ? Principalmente per il fatto che se mi dici polentone non mi offendo, o per lo meno ho il cervello per capire che mi stai cercando di schernire nell'infinito gioco delle parti. Il "gioco delle parti" fa parte della natura umana, è un processo del quale dopo millenni dovremmo aver preso atto. Quand'ero piccolo c'era rivalità fra il mio caseggiato e quello di fronte, ci schernivamo ed insultavamo tutti i giorni, c'erano rivalità fra quelli di una fermata della metrò e quella successiva, fra un paese e quello a fianco, fra nord e sud, ecc... quindi non è una questione di colore della pelle, di usanze, di longitudine o latitudine, è nella natura umana e bisognerebbe a mio avviso combattere tanto il mindset della discriminazione quanto educare le popolazioni a non ostentare vittimismo, che come detto è il pane che nutre e accresce la questione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Lollo sono completamente d'accordo con te.
> Si parla molto di razzismo o discriminazione territoriale ma spesso si esagera con il vittimismo. Il nutrimento del razzismo non sono solo i razzisti in se ma anche i vittimisti che lo alimentano.
> Il razzismo, la territorialità sono concetti a quanto pare monodirezionali. Nel senso che se dici "*******" stai facendo discriminazione, se dici "polentone" va bene ci sta. Se dici ***** sei un razzista, se ti dicono bianco è normale.
> Questo perchè ? Principalmente per il fatto che se mi dici polentone non mi offendo, o per lo meno ho il cervello per capire che mi stai cercando di schernire nell'infinito gioco delle parti. Il "gioco delle parti" fa parte della natura umana, è un processo del quale dopo millenni dovremmo aver preso atto. Quand'ero piccolo c'era rivalità fra il mio caseggiato e quello di fronte, ci schernivamo ed insultavamo tutti i giorni, c'erano rivalità fra quelli di una fermata della metrò e quella successiva, fra un paese e quello a fianco, fra nord e sud, ecc... quindi non è una questione di colore della pelle, di usanze, di longitudine o latitudine, è nella natura umana e bisognerebbe a mio avviso combattere tanto il mindset della discriminazione quanto educare le popolazioni a non ostentare vittimismo, che come detto è il pane che nutre e accresce la questione.



Perfetto , hai centrato quello che volevo dire


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2015)

Per me è un discorso quasi senza senso, io sono per metà emiliano e per metà siciliano e quindi cosa sarei? entrambe le cose? 
Sono nato e cresciuto in Emilia quindi direi che mi identifico di più con la parte "polentona", ma sinceramente in vita mia non ho mai sentito né visto nessuno dare del polentone o del terone a qualcuno e magari si è scatenata pure una mezza litigata per niente, è una cosa talmente retrogada e sciocca che è quasi inutile parlarne.
Probabilmente viene visto come un termine dispregiativo perché la società in cui viviamo ci fa vedere alcune cose come offensive quando magari non lo sono, si vive per luoghi comuni quasi, a me sinceramente non frega nulla.
E' un po' come le parolacce, se io dico dio "parolaccia" è una bestemmia, se dico dio canarino è una bestemmia pure? e potrei fare questo discorso anche con i termini che vengono usati più spesso tipo "por__" "cane" ecc, in base a cosa sarebbero delle parolacce? il maiale è una parolaccia? il cane non è il miglior amico dell'uomo?
Ecco come sput_____ secoli di volgarità italiche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Aspetta aspetta qui però entriamo in un altro campo ... Ho sentito vecchi creare poesie con le bestemmie  hahaha


----------



## Marilson (8 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti , oggi ho letto sull'evento del ragazzino Siciliano ( quello della festa , dai che lo sapete tutti chi è ) un commento che mi ha fatto ragionare :
> 
> Commento di un tizio : " Questa cosa è proprio una Terronata "
> A seguire 18mila commenti di gente che se la prende per la parola terronata .....
> ...



sono completamente d'accordo con te lollo, e' una cosa sulla quale - personalmente - ci ho sempre riso su. Io sono calabrese di nascita, ma e' da quando ho 18 anni che ho sempre vissuto fuori (nord/centro italia). Mi sono rapportato con nuovi modi di vedere le cose, conosciuto gente da ogni parte d'italia. Il meridionale e' in generale una persona dal cuore d'oro, ma culturalmente chiuso. L'esperienza di potermi confrontare con altri punti di vista mi ha arricchito e sempre fatto vedere le cose con obiettivita', quando e' giusto criticare il "terr..ne" lo si fa senza problemi. Che poi "terr..ne" e' una parola che uso abitualmente e spesso sfotto amici usando ritornelli "leghisti" alla va a laura' barbun, girate ancora con i cammelli ecc. Ci si fa due risate.. si, prendersela per una cosa del genere e' abbastanza ridicola come cosa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Ottobre 2015)

Di solito si associa comunemente al termine te,,one gli abitanti del sud Italia, ma vorrei ricordare che la gente del nord apostrofa anche i veneti di essere i te,,one del nord, i Lombardi apostrofano i bergamaschi di essere quelli della Lombardia e i Milanesi apostrofano i brianzoli di essere i te,,one del milanese, ho visto proprio liti accese in tal senso (sino a poco tempo fa la Brianza era provincia di Milano).
Ergo c'è molto poco razzismo, ma molta ignoranza e stupidità.

Comunque molti non comprendono che che il problema non stà nell'etimologia del termine ma nel fatto che qualcuno in quel momento stia cercando di usarlo per provocarvi.

faccio un esempio, se si litiga con un estraneo e quello vi apostrofa con un termine forte come figlio di p.tt.na, secondo il vostro ragionamento non dovreste offendervi in quanto il caro genitore farà quasi certamente altra professione e comunque l'estraneo manco la conosce, ma è evidente l'intento di provocare che difficilmente vi lascerà indifferente.


----------



## Marilson (8 Ottobre 2015)

ahah il top e' un mio amico di bergamo, lui va giu pesante. Tutto cio' che e' a sud dell'A4 e' terronia. Eroe


----------



## James Watson (8 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Di solito si associa comunemente al termine te,,one gli abitanti del sud Italia, ma vorrei ricordare che la gente del nord apostrofa anche i veneti di essere i te,,one del nord, i Lombardi apostrofano i bergamaschi di essere quelli della Lombardia e i Milanesi apostrofano i brianzoli di essere i te,,one del milanese, ho visto proprio liti accese in tal senso (sino a poco tempo fa la Brianza era provincia di Milano).
> Ergo c'è molto poco razzismo, ma molta ignoranza e stupidità.
> 
> Comunque molti non comprendono che che il problema non stà nell'etimologia del termine ma nel fatto che qualcuno in quel momento stia cercando di usarlo per provocarvi.
> ...



Che poi precisiamo, Milano è a sud della Brianza quindi casomai i ter,,ni sono i milanesi


----------



## Jaqen (8 Ottobre 2015)

Il top del top sono i veneziani vecchio stampo. Tutto ciò che è oltre la campagna veneziana si chiama Napoli. Sei di Livorno? Poco importa, sei un napoletano


----------



## Marilson (8 Ottobre 2015)

vi prego guardate questo video 






"a parte la bassa che e' invasa dai baluba.. e i bresciani che non gli tira piu', l'italia intesa come la sola Bergamo.. " eroe


----------



## BB7 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ahah il top e' un mio amico di bergamo, lui va giu pesante. Tutto cio' che e' a sud dell'A4 e' terronia. Eroe



C'è anche chi lo considera Nord Africa


----------



## Marilson (8 Ottobre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> C'è anche chi lo considera Nord Africa



chiaro, come dice sopra "calderoli", la bassa e' invasa dai baluba


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Che poi precisiamo, Milano è a sud della Brianza quindi casomai i ter,,ni sono i milanesi



Beh, anche il veneto è a nord rispetto alla romagna, ma i te..oni del nord restano loro .
vogliamo poi parlare dei bergamaschi? (e delle loro bellissime donne che però quando aprono bocca parlano con il tono di voce di Balotelli?) 

Nb Scherzo!!!


----------



## DannySa (8 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il top del top sono i veneziani vecchio stampo. Tutto ciò che è oltre la campagna veneziana si chiama Napoli. Sei di Livorno? Poco importa, sei un napoletano



Pensa che una volta ho preso un treno regionale da Bologna e c'era un signore veneto che non so perché ha incominciato a parlarmi, ha cominciato a dirmi che nel solo nord Italia erano presenti circa 20 mln di immigrati, il tutto con un velato accento veneto razzista al massimo  
Il bello è che non si fermava più, così dal nulla, allora ho cominciato a dirgli "ma no guarda ti sbagli, in Italia saranno in tutto 4-5 mln", ma che, in Italia ci sono più di 30 mln di immigrati, in Veneto circa 8, la cosa sembrava surreale, continuava a parlarmi pur senza che io gli rispondessi, non c'è niente da fare quando una ha 3 cose in testa quelle dice e quelle sono la verità, benché siano delle scemenze ben lontane dalla realtà.
Se ci avessi pensato prima me lo sarei registrato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Ottobre 2015)

Approposito di abitanti del Veneto , io qualche mese fa sono andato a Verona con la mia famiglia, c era una partita , il Verona (l'Hellas ) ha perso, il resto, immaginatevi le reazioni


----------



## Jaqen (8 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Pensa che una volta ho preso un treno regionale da Bologna e c'era un signore veneto che non so perché ha incominciato a parlarmi, ha cominciato a dirmi che nel solo nord Italia erano presenti circa 20 mln di immigrati, il tutto con un velato accento veneto razzista al massimo
> Il bello è che non si fermava più, così dal nulla, allora ho cominciato a dirgli "ma no guarda ti sbagli, in Italia saranno in tutto 4-5 mln", ma che, in Italia ci sono più di 30 mln di immigrati, in Veneto circa 8, la cosa sembrava surreale, continuava a parlarmi pur senza che io gli rispondessi, non c'è niente da fare quando una ha 3 cose in testa quelle dice e quelle sono la verità, benché siano delle scemenze ben lontane dalla realtà.
> Se ci avessi pensato prima me lo sarei registrato.



Così è, Padova, Treviso, Verona...


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Ottobre 2015)

Non mi ci hanno mai chiamata,scherzosamente mi hanno detto Nordafricana,quello sì (poi io sono chiara,perciò è molto credibile! ) e mi sono fatta una risata. Se mi apostrofassero così direi che sono fiera di esserlo,però è ovvio che bisogna valutare il contesto.Se il tuo interlocutore scherza o ha veramente un tono dispregiativo lo capisci in due secondi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Così è, Padova, Treviso, Verona...



Se in Veneto c'è una forte tendenza al razzismo un motivo ci sarà.....Purtroppo bisognerebbe viverci in certi posti tipo le "campagne" venete dove sono *all'ordine del giorno *furti e rapine in casa della gente o ai commercianti di cui il 90% almeno compiuti nel tempo da vari slavi, albanesi, rumeni, marocchini e via dicendo..
Attenzione che si parla spesso di atti che comportano oltre a omicidi anche violenze, da quelle banali cioè legare e picchiare la gente fino a quelle più subdole tipo sfasciare le case imbrattandole anche di feci e urine se non si trova nulla o ammazzarti il cane perché non abbai o semplicemente per dispetto..

Non è che la gente diventa razzista così per passatempo....

PS: il mio vicino di casa è un rumeno, brava persona..ma se incontro di sera con la mia ragazza un gruppo di rumeni che se ne va a zonzo io cambio direzione...


----------



## cris (9 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Di solito si associa comunemente al termine te,,one gli abitanti del sud Italia, ma vorrei ricordare che la gente del nord apostrofa anche i veneti di essere i te,,one del nord, *i Lombardi apostrofano i bergamaschi di essere quelli della Lombardia* e i Milanesi apostrofano i brianzoli di essere i te,,one del milanese, ho visto proprio liti accese in tal senso (sino a poco tempo fa la Brianza era provincia di Milano).
> Ergo c'è molto poco razzismo, ma molta ignoranza e stupidità.
> 
> Comunque molti non comprendono che che il problema non stà nell'etimologia del termine ma nel fatto che qualcuno in quel momento stia cercando di usarlo per provocarvi.
> ...



Francamente, da bergamasco, escludo senza ombra di dubbio che qualche lombardo ci ritenga i terr*ni della lombardia


----------



## cris (9 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, anche il veneto è a nord rispetto alla romagna, ma i te..oni del nord restano loro .
> vogliamo poi parlare dei bergamaschi? (e delle loro bellissime donne che però quando aprono bocca parlano con il tono di voce di Balotelli?)
> 
> Nb Scherzo!!!


ahah hai ragione, alcune scandalizzano pure me


----------



## Marilson (9 Ottobre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Francamente, da bergamasco, escludo senza ombra di dubbio che qualche lombardo ci ritenga i terr*ni della lombardia



hai visto il video di calderoli di prima? Si salvano solo i bergamaschi di Bergamo alta, Bergamo bassa da quando hanno aperto quella pizzeria di egiziani si sono imbalubiti troppo


----------



## vota DC (9 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Di solito si associa comunemente al termine te,,one gli abitanti del sud Italia, ma vorrei ricordare che la gente del nord apostrofa anche i veneti di essere i te,,one del nord, i Lombardi apostrofano i bergamaschi di essere quelli della Lombardia e i Milanesi apostrofano i brianzoli di essere i te,,one del milanese, ho visto proprio liti accese in tal senso (sino a poco tempo fa la Brianza era provincia di Milano).
> Ergo c'è molto poco razzismo, ma molta ignoranza e stupidità.



Trieste e Udine sono distanti 76 km, eppure tra un triestino e un udinese c'è molta più differenza che tra un marocchino e un egiziano moderno (a parte quei quattro gatti copti che discendono dagli antichi egiziani ovviamente) a mio avviso.


----------



## Hammer (10 Ottobre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Trieste e Udine sono distanti 76 km, eppure tra un triestino e un udinese c'è molta più differenza che tra un marocchino e un egiziano moderno (a parte quei quattro gatti copti che discendono dagli antichi egiziani ovviamente) a mio avviso.



L'Italia intera è un melting pot di popoli considerevole...


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahaha sto male


----------



## Marilson (10 Ottobre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Ahahaha sto male



mi auguro ti stia a Bergamo alta, dopo il GS possibilmente caseggiato millefoglie... ma spero non scala 3 altrimenti mi sai di siciliano


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Conosco molto bene il sud italia e discretamente il centro nord, del nord vero e proprio (Milano in su) poco posso dire. Tralasciando le grandi città che sono cosmopolite, dove li ha poco significato l'offesa; i terroni ci sono, ma proprio terroni perchè fortemente legati alla loro terra, con un lassismo e un conservatorismo delle proprie abitudini difficile da scalfire. Poi lo stesso può valere anche nel centro nord, dove ci sono dei posti dove sono terroni come i terroni. 

Il "*******" s'incazza per un solo motivo, sa di essere arretrato, sa di essere retrogrado, sente che viene sempre "fott-uto"dal "polentone" quindi se uno viene additato come ******* s'incazza. I peggiori sono i "paesani" del centro sud, non parlo della sicilia perchè sarei razzista e classista nella mia terra. Tutti a dire bella la terra del sud italia, si ma abbiate le palle di viverci per due-tre quattro anni. Vedrete che vivendoci, tutti scappereste nel giro di due settimane. 

Sul fatto del bambino che fa la festa, se veramente ci andrà tanta "ggente", spero che ci sia anche tanta "polizia", per una mano schederei tutti, tanto oltre la metà saranno già con precedenti penali più o meno rilevanti.

Sui veneti, se i "paesani" sono al sud figuriamoci nelle campagne venete, dove campano di polenta e osei (scusate la bestemmia), purtroppo è l'Italia una nazione ri-unita, ma di fatto mai unita del tutto. Detto questo viva la Francia (ops...)


----------



## cris (13 Ottobre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi auguro ti stia a Bergamo alta, dopo il GS possibilmente caseggiato millefoglie... ma spero non scala 3 altrimenti mi sai di siciliano



Ahah, giro spesso in città ma non sono un cittadino, vivo a 8km a Ovest, vicino al fiume Adda
Non son ne nella "bassa", ne nelle valli, son pedemontana


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Ahah, giro spesso in città ma non sono un cittadino, vivo a 8km a Ovest, vicino al fiume Adda
> Non son ne nella "bassa", ne nelle valli, son pedemontana


 [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] pensa che ogni tanto me le trovo tra le balle [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION]


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Ahah, giro spesso in città ma non sono un cittadino, vivo a 8km a Ovest, vicino al fiume Adda
> Non son ne nella "bassa", ne nelle valli, son pedemontana





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] pensa che ogni tanto me le trovo tra le balle [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION]



OK OK, e' giunta l'ora di fare chiarezza sul discorso montanari.. terroni a sud, montanari a nord. E' giunta l'ora di diffondere la vera mappa della Padania 

La prima versione e' questa:







In realta' non e' molto accurata perche sui veneti ci sono sempre stati forti sospetti di terronagine 

ecco quindi la versione migliorata:






dove vi "collocate" voi?


----------



## cris (13 Ottobre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> OK OK, e' giunta l'ora di fare chiarezza sul discorso montanari.. terroni a sud, montanari a nord. E' giunta l'ora di diffondere la vera mappa della Padania
> 
> La prima versione e' questa:
> 
> ...



Perfettamente nella fascia della PADANIA  di entrambe le cartine. Infatti sono a 7km a nord della A4


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Ottobre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Perfettamente nella fascia della PADANIA  di entrambe le cartine. Infatti sono a 7km a nord della A4



Triste che il fiume da cui prende nome la Padania scorra in piena Terronia


----------

